# New List of Resources for Understanding the FV and NPP



## R. Scott Clark (May 16, 2006)

Here

rsc


----------



## BobVigneault (May 16, 2006)

Excellent, thank you Scott. Definitely the one stop shop. You are a national treasure brother. Blessings.


----------

